# Any recommendations for left-over roasted chicken?



## Allan A (Nov 9, 2021)

I just bought a couple of roasted chickens done at my local supermarket that were on special.  I ended eating half of one.  So I have 1 and 1/2 chickens left over that has been cleaned.  I know there's tons out there for recipes but I thought I'd solicit recommendations here.  Would be kinda cool to land a good soup recipe, but open to all.


----------



## WhateverYouWant (Nov 9, 2021)

I shred it and freeze it… then I use it for tacos, enchiladas, tostadas, and my fav… Chinese chicken salad.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Nov 9, 2021)

1. Rotisserie chicken makes great soup,.  Be sure to boil up the carcass too.
2. scrumptious in homemade pot pies.  
3. Make a chicken volute (gravy), and shred the chicken into it for open faced chicken sandwiches, or pour over rice, or mashed potatoes.  
4. Dice and add to stir fries.  Combine with sautéed mushrooms, bean sprouts, water chestnuts, bamboo shoots, a touch of sugar, soy sauce, sliced onion, and chow mien, or lo mien noodles, and maybe bias sliced carrot. 
5. Shred and save to add to turkey stuffing/dressing.
6. Shred and season with cumin, chili powder, and enchilada sauce for tacos/burritos
7. Dice nd mix with barbecue sauce and put between burger buns, or over mashed potatoes.
8. Dice and combine with noodles and gravy
9. Combine with marinara sauce and serve over spaghetti noodles for a quick Chicken Cacciatore.
10. Shred and mix with salad dressing (Miracle Whip), mayo, yellow mustard, and sweet pickle relish for chicken salad sandwich spread.  Also good with black pepper, granulated garlic, mayo, and dill pickle relish for a more savory version.

I hope this gives you some ideas.

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Nov 9, 2021)

Allan, don't forget to roast the Chicken carcass with some 
Carrots, Onions, Celery and Garlic.
That'll give you a lovely Stock for the freezer too.



Ya know, I wish that the supermarkets sold bags of Chicken
bones... I remember way back they use to.


----------



## WhateverYouWant (Nov 9, 2021)

As for soup, throw the carcass and skin in a large pot of water with a quartered onion and a few cloves a garlic and simmer for an hour or two. In the meantime, add chopped onion, celery, and carrots and sauté with olive oil until tender. 

Strain the first pot into the second, add rosemary, thyme, or whatever you like and bring to a simmer to reduce a bit. Add shredded chicken, noodles or rice, maybe a cornstarch slurry, season to taste. I’m not big soup guy and change it up every time (so I have no recipes), but it comes out great every time for me so it can’t be that hard. (c;


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Nov 9, 2021)

That soup recipe you asked for, here's one.

Ingredients:
1 rotisserie chicken
1 carcass
1 stalk celery, sliced
1/2 onion, diced
1 large carrot, peeled and sliced
2 cloves garlic, minced
2 bay leaves
2 tsp. rubbed sage
1 recipe Biscuit dough (see below for recipe)
8 oz. sliced mushrooms
12 oz. diced tomato
2 tbs. Better Than Bouillon roast chicken soup base
1/4 tsp. cayenne pepper (optional)
1 quart water

Place carcass, and any giblets into a Dutch oven along with 2 tbs. butter.  Brown over medium-high heat on all sides.  Add water, turn heat to simmer, and let cook for 30 minutes.  Strain through sieve, keeping the broth.  

Place 2 tbs butter into the pot and lightly brown the mushrooms.  Add the soup base, and broth back into the pot over medium heat.  Add veggies, and seasonings.  Cover, and turn heat to simmer.  Cook for 30 minutes.  Taste and correct the seasonings.

While the soup is cooking, make the biscuit dough.
Ingredients:
2 cups flour
1 tsp salt
3 tbs. sugar
3 tsp. baking powder
2 large eggs
4 tbs. cooking oil, or melted butter
1 cup milk

Stir together the eggs and oil until smooth.  Add milk, and whisk to combine.  Add remaining ingredients, and use a wooden spoon to combine. 

Add chicken meat to soup.  Drop 2 tbs. of biscuit dough on top of boiling soup.  Cover, and cook for 20 minutes.  Remove dumplings to a separate bowl.  Serve hot, with dumplings placed into soup bowls.

You can add noodles, a 1/4 cup of rice, or pearl barley in place of the dumplings if you wish.

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## pepperhead212 (Nov 9, 2021)

ScottinPollock said:


> I shred it and freeze it… then I use it for tacos, enchiladas, tostadas, and my fav… Chinese chicken salad.


My first thought, when I saw this thread, was tacos! lol

As others have noted, there are many things to do with cooked chicken.  It's getting out of season for the things I used it for a lot - many types of salads, in the summer, just because they are cold.


----------



## GinnyPNW (Nov 9, 2021)

I found a new favorite recipe to use up the left-overs from a rotisserie chicken, a few months back.  It is Martha Stewart's Roasted Chicken Salad recipe.  Makes a great sandwich or a salad to top greens or a half of tomato...lots of ways to use it.  I generally make about 1/2 of the recipe as we've eaten the other half for dinner the night before!  

Here's a link to the online source: https://www.marthastewart.com/343868/roasted-chicken-salad

I don't bother with the pecans, as I don't care for them.  Sometimes I add the raisins, other times I don't.  DIY - Make it your way!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Nov 9, 2021)

GinnyPNW said:


> I found a new favorite recipe to use up the left-overs from a rotisserie chicken, a few months back.  It is Martha Stewart's Roasted Chicken Salad recipe.  Makes a great sandwich or a salad to top greens or a half of tomato...lots of ways to use it.  I generally make about 1/2 of the recipe as we've eaten the other half for dinner the night before!
> 
> Here's a link to the online source: https://www.marthastewart.com/343868/roasted-chicken-salad
> 
> I don't bother with the pecans, as I don't care for them.  Sometimes I add the raisins, other times I don't.  DIY - Make it your way!




OOHHHH!
I was just thinking of making Chicken Salad to go atop of Green salad and that sounds lovely, Mahalo, thanks *Ginny*.
I have some Chicken parked in the deep freeze


----------



## Farmer Jon (Nov 10, 2021)

I would feed that to my chickens.


----------



## GotGarlic (Nov 10, 2021)

Farmer Jon said:


> I would feed that to my chickens.


You feed leftover chicken meat to your chickens? [emoji848]


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Nov 10, 2021)

GotGarlic said:


> You feed leftover chicken meat to your chickens? [emoji848]



Chickens ae voracious feeders.  At one time, I raised Cornish cross meat chickens,  They weren't known as great egg layers, and were good sized birds. However, they supplied us with a steady supply of extra large eggs.  And since we had roosters in the mix, we were able to use an incubator, and hatch them as well.

One time, I was gathering eggs, and feeding the birds corn feed.  A large moues made the mistake of wandering into the coop.  Those hens were on it in an instant, and had it devoured in seconds, literally.  Chickens will eat hoppers, crickets, ants, beetles, ticks, mice, rats, grains, and starch water with abandon.  They're like feathered pigs, true omnivores.  The roosters even chased around two of my children, ages 4 and 2 at the time.  But oh how that wild feed made the eggs so rich, and the meat so full of flavor.

So yes, chickens would have no problem with eating leftover chicken.

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## GotGarlic (Nov 10, 2021)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> Chickens ae voracious feeders.  At one time, I raised Cornish cross meat chickens,  They weren't known as great egg layers, and were good sized birds. However, they supplied us with a steady supply of extra large eggs.  And since we had roosters in the mix, we were able to use an incubator, and hatch them as well.
> 
> One time, I was gathering eggs, and feeding the birds corn feed.  A large moues made the mistake of wandering into the coop.  Those hens were on it in an instant, and had it devoured in seconds, literally.  Chickens will eat hoppers, crickets, ants, beetles, ticks, mice, rats, grains, and starch water with abandon.  They're like feathered pigs, true omnivores.  The roosters even chased around two of my children, ages 4 and 2 at the time.  But oh how that wild feed made the eggs so rich, and the meat so full of flavor.
> 
> ...


My question wasn't about whether they would eat it, but why someone would feed it to them when there are people to feed.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Nov 10, 2021)

Now, Alan, aren't you sorry you asked?


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Nov 10, 2021)

GotGarlic said:


> My question wasn't about whether they would eat it, but why someone would feed it to them when there are people to feed.



For the same reason various people, places and things create the largest grilled cheese sandwich, largest milkshake, largest banana split, largest chocolate covered grasshopper, etc., and for the same reason they have <INSERT FOOD ITEM HERE> eating contests. They care more about getting into the Guiness book than feeding the homeless  or providing nutritious food to malnourished children. Sure, more than 1 in 7 children go to bed hungry every night, but just  look at the 2500 pound bowl of macaroni & cheese we just made!

Yes, Jennyma, we ARE INDEED a sick society.


----------



## dragnlaw (Nov 10, 2021)

GotGarlic said:


> My question wasn't about whether they would eat it, but why someone would feed it to them when there are people to feed.



I agree GG, my chicken got only what I wouldn't eat.  And even then, as voracious as chickens are - I made some foods even _they_ wouldn't eat...


----------



## GotGarlic (Nov 10, 2021)

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> For the same reason various people, places and things create the largest grilled cheese sandwich, largest milkshake, largest banana split, largest chocolate covered grasshopper, etc., and for the same reason they have <INSERT FOOD ITEM HERE> eating contests. They care more about getting into the Guiness book than feeding the homeless  or providing nutritious food to malnourished children. Sure, more than 1 in 7 children go to bed hungry every night, but just  look at the 2500 pound bowl of macaroni & cheese we just made!
> 
> Yes, Jennyma, we ARE INDEED a sick society.


I didn't mean random "people" across the country. I meant Farmer Jon's family and friends.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Nov 10, 2021)

A friend who raises Chickens for eggs and sale of "fancy pants" chix, her "girls" chased down a garter snack that was dumb enough to go into the run.
There must have been 4 of them tugging and pulling on the thing, trying to gobble it down.


----------



## dragnlaw (Nov 10, 2021)

last year with the gosling (about 6 weeks old) waddling around the paddock after a rain fall, they came across a fat juicy earthworm.  

Man! they were so fast, worm didn't have a second to try a squawk or squeek! Gone in a flash!


----------



## Allan A (Nov 11, 2021)

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Now, Alan, aren't you sorry you asked?



LOL, no not sorry.  I enjoyed reading everyone of them, and of course, some more than others.  I wish I saved the carcasses.  I threw both away before posting, so I won't do that again!  

I really liked the idea of a Chinese Chicken Salad.  I'll divide the chicken 3 ways and use 2 portions for making two soups mentioned above.  I'll freeze it for now cause I got stuff to eat right now.

Thanks to all for responding and much appreciated.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Nov 11, 2021)

While this soup is good with any kind of chicken, it really sings with rotisserie chicken - especially if you make stock with the bones and trimmings.

https://www.discusscooking.com/forums/showthread.php?t=92003


----------



## msmofet (Nov 11, 2021)

Chicken pot pie with leftover rotisserie chicken.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Nov 11, 2021)

When I buy a rotisserie chicken, the firszt thing I do is spatchcock it, then cut it in half. One half immediately goes into a zipper bag and into the freezer for another day.

The remaining half gets divided into the leg quarter and the breast with wing. Each one is a meal with mashed potatoes and gravy and either peas or corn, because those are the only two vegetables that can be successfully mixed in to mashed potatoes and gravy. An accompanying dinner roll or biscuit with lots of butter is always nice. Real butter, not that yellow-dyed block of hydrogenated vegetable oil.


----------



## Bitser (Nov 12, 2021)

Leftover roast chicken is great for making biryani or butter chicken.  







There are many variations of both dishes.


----------



## Farmer Jon (Dec 2, 2021)

GotGarlic said:


> You feed leftover chicken meat to your chickens? [emoji848]


Sorry been MIA for a while. I feed all kinds of table scraps to the chickens. You should seem fight the cats when we have beef ribs. One of their favorites is when I throw out the turkey carcass on Thanksgiving.  They pick it clean to the bone.


----------



## msmofet (Dec 2, 2021)

Chicken and Dumplings


----------

